
NSHipster – Returning to Our Regularly Scheduled Programming - fariz_
https://nshipster.com/return/
======
jonhendry18
"The first two books, Guide to Swift Codable and Guide to Swift Numbers, are
both available for download, with more on the way soon."

If there's a need for books like this, Swift _might_ be a bit excessively
complicated.

------
msie
Awesome! Loved the site! Not to disrespect Nate but I'm glad with Matt back
there will be a deluge of new content. The more the merrier!

